# The Challenge...



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

So Im finally getting around to putting up my videos. This next video is kinda crazy. My Girlfriends little brother was talking to me about my track work. He said Its not level etc. etc.... Well I proved him wrong that day. I told 16 year old Kenny to grab the Train Engineer and the USAT 44 toner. He put it on the track and i told him to hold the speed up button until it wouldn't go any faster. Ill let the Video do the rest of the talking. 


Basically he was amazed and didn't say a word about my track again... 


Please don't criticize the video I DONT RUN THEM LIKE THIS ON A DAILY BASIS.

Thanks!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I say the kid had a good eye. Track work can mean alot of things. I picked out several track irregularities You can run trains over some very nasty track, so making a speed tape really does not say much. Nice video tho. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

How many feet of track do you have there Colin ?


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

i think its about 800ft. I know i have some leveling to work out but thats coming soon. THANK YOU 1/4 inch ground Granite!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Colin, your layout spans 2 yards/houses? 

I'm going to watch the video a few more times, it looks like you did a **** of a job "weaving" it into the grounds!.... 

Regards, Greg


----------

